# mk2 aba swap. no fuel or spark.



## MonsterNside (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey guys I'm new to the VW thing and I bought a 92 VW golf gti and it has the abs swap. Well the other day a brown/red stripe wire melted in the dash and I assumed it went to the radio so I pulled it out and now the car won't start. I checked the coil with the old shock test and its not sparking and I checked the fuel pump and its not priming. I was aple to get power to the fuel pump using a toggle switch but I'm not sure how to get spark back. Thanks guys any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MonsterNside (Feb 24, 2014)

I've swapped out computers to see if that may be the problem and it still doesn't work. . I've got a power wire tapped in to the red and yellow fuel pump wire down by the driver seat. I have it hooked to a switch so it kicks the pump on. But for some reason still no spark. The wire that melted in the dash didn't melt any other wires and I can't really find where it was going to. Its a brownish colored wire with a red stripe it has an orange 1 pin conector. And seems to have ended up in the CD player area. I'm not sure what relay would control the coils/ fuel or computer. Its a 92 golf gti. Every diagram I see seems to have them in different places.


----------



## Yodaesu (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm not super familiar with the ABA motor, but in common fashion you don't really want to start tapping wires onto other wires, especially if you don't know what they're for. I would recommend diagnosing the small and working back, starting at the fuses & relays and moving onto the actual pump itself and the distributor.
If that wire is what is giving you power to the fuel pump trace it back to where it's going, i can only assume it's connected to a relay. Same with ignition, start testing the spark plugs and then the distributor/coil and moving back to the ECU.

Also figure out which relay/fuse panel you have, the original digi one or the ABA one has been swapped in.
Again i'm just getting into these engines myself but from my fiddling experience these seem like the best places to start.


----------



## MonsterNside (Feb 24, 2014)

Yea man .I've checked the coil and power to the coil and all that stuff. I tapped in the to fuel pump wire because at first I thought it just wasn't getting fuel. So after getting the fuel pump on a toggle switch I found that it wasn't getting spark. I'm havnt tapped in to any wires that I didn't know what they were going to. Im just wondering if there is a certain one relay that could cause it to not get spark and fuel. Because it has been running and driving fine for about 2 months now and so on as took out that melted wire it doesn't want to work. I also can't figure out where that brown wire with red stripe went to. I have know it came from the fuse box and had a orange 1 prong socket about 2 inches off of the fuse box. It then ran up behind the instrument cluster and ran parallel with a red and white wire. But I have lost track of where it went after that. It might not even be the culprit maybe I accidentally unplugged something in the process. There are a few spare wires in the dash that sent hooked to anything. Its just hard to diagnose because I wasn't the one who wired it up. :banghead:


----------



## MonsterNside (Feb 24, 2014)

I was also wondering if I could run a 12v power to the computer with a toggle switch. so it would power the ignition system . I mean just for temporary. I just need the car to run for another month till winters over. I plan on srtipping this car down and rewiring and redoing the whole entire car. Does anyone know of any temporary fixes ?


----------



## Yodaesu (Feb 4, 2010)

Picture taken from another vortex member, but this is an ABA ignition/fuel diagram.

It looks like the fuel pump is connected to the fuel relay for power and also a ground. Doesn't seem like their would be any other wiring to it.
The ignition coil looks like it's connected to the ignition module so that might worth checking out.
But are you not getting spark from all plugs? If not check the distributor rotor and make sure its making contact with the cap.
Run through the whole system testing to see at what point, what piece is not doing its job.


----------



## MonsterNside (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks a lot man that's a good start. I appreciate the diagram


----------

